

Rwanda braces itself for Broadband Internet - budu3
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8266290.stm

======
jf
In 2004, I spent a summer in Rwanda working for Terracom, the ISP that laid
down the fiber mentioned in the end of this video. My friend Sean and I
carried the fiber splicer used for the initial rollout as a carry-on.

From my biased and limited perspective, the challenges in bringing internet
access to Rwanda are hardly technological, but overwhelmingly political.

I'd rather not go into the details of the political problems here. But here
are some things I'm pretty sure are true and partial causes to The Problem of
Bringing Internet to Rwanda:

\- Rwanda has a very unreliable power infrastructure. I remember standing on
the roof of building that Terracom was in, watching a blackout roll across the
city.

\- Last time I checked, there was no IX in Rwanda.

\- Terracom deployed a very extensive fiber network. But, much like the fiber
network owned by the City of San Francisco, this network is hardly used. Most
of the schools have unplugged equipment racked in a closet.

\- The cell phone network in Rwanda is amazing, I was very upset when I
returned to the pathetic offerings in the United States. Shortly after I left,
Terracom and MTN both offered high speed links over their cell networks, but
...

\- Because it is a land locked country. Getting high bandwidth, low latency
connectivity is capital 'H' Hard. Satellite links are expensive, and have a
minimum of 1000 ms latency. Running fiber to the coast and tapping in to a
undersea cable is out of the question. See also: o3bnetworks.com

~~~
muriithi
Why would you rather not talk about the "overwhelmingly political" problems?
As a Kenyan I believe they would apply in my country and I would love to learn
more.

~~~
jf
Because I don't feel comfortable giving my opinion on maters where I have a
limited understanding, and I can say with certainty that I don't understand
the political climate in Rwanda - I'm just another muzungu as far as this
matter is concerned ;)

------
anigbrowl
Excellent find, and much more detailed than most BBC articles. The scope of
both the challenges and the opportunities is sobering. I think they're on the
right track to push for information structure in parallel with other kids,
rather than following the sequential path history suggests.

------
dtf
I note there's a co-credit on the graphic for the Shuttleworth Foundation.
Anyone know their involvement?

~~~
camccann
Possibly related to what's mentioned here:
[http://www.shuttleworthfoundation.org/our-
work/blogs/rwanda-...](http://www.shuttleworthfoundation.org/our-
work/blogs/rwanda-africa%E2%80%99s-high-tech-hub)

Keep in mind that the Shuttleworth Foundation is about improving education and
technology in Africa, particularly Mark Shuttleworth's native country of South
Africa. I don't think it has anything in particular to do with Ubuntu Linux,
though that's what many people associate Shuttleworth with.

------
pizza
Great, but first, I believe that Rwandans should be coaxed into fewer children
per family (my mom is from Rwanda, so I know my fair share about this).
There's just not a large enough surplus of wealth to really sustain this.
There are people who live in houses smaller than your bathroom (6ft. x 6ft. x
6ft.), with 1 mother and 2 toddlers. That's not ok. Sure, it'd be great if
Kigali would have broadband, but the government should take care of its
people, _then_ its computers.

Although, I do agree with it being called the fastest recovering country in
Africa. But then, maybe I'm just biased ;)

~~~
muriithi
The problem of population growth is complex and multi faceted. From religions
that oppose contraceptives(Catholic), lack of basic education, lack of health
facilities that offer affordable family planning etc etc. I live in Kenya and
I have seen many women who want to plan their families and did not know how or
cannot afford it.

